# Fisch bestimmen



## sageguy (20. Apr. 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

erst mal ein herzliches Hallo an alle. Nenne seit März diesen Jahres ein Haus mein Eigen und habe einen schönen Teich vom Vorbesitzer mit übernommen. Bin also ganz neu im Thema...

Neben den 3 großen Karpfen (2 Koi-, 1Gras-) und den ca. 10 kleinen Schubunkin, tummelt sich eine regelrechte Horde kleiner dunkler Flitzer in dem Teich...

Laut Vorbesitzer handelt es sich wohl um Bitterlinge, die wohl mal von Vögeln "eingeschleppt" wurden. Hier war ich abèr von Anfang an eher skeptisch, dass es sich tatsächlich um Bitterlinge handelt und habe ein bisschen recherchiert.

Nun habe ich eine starke Vermutung, dass es doch eine ganz andere Art ist, die sich in meinem Teich munter vermehrt und habe da auch eine etwas unschöne Vermutung, die ich mir gerne mal von euch Experten bestätigen lassen würde, bevor ich irgendwelche vorschnellen Maßnahmen starte.

Ich spreche meine Vermutung mal noch nicht aus, hänge euch aber mal ein Bild an und würde mich freuen einen Tipp von euch Experten zu erhalten...

Was meint ihr ist das für ein Fisch? Doch kein __ Bitterling oder?

Liebe Grüße und Danke schonmal im voraus...


----------



## rollikoi (20. Apr. 2018)

Hallo,

also ein __ Bitterling ist es nicht tippe auf __ Rotfeder. Aber unsere Spezialisten können dir da mehr sagen.

LG Bernd


----------



## trampelkraut (20. Apr. 2018)

__ Rotfeder glaube ich nicht.


----------



## samorai (20. Apr. 2018)

Tippe auf Jüster.
Plötzte hat deutliche gelbere  Bauchflossen.
__ Rotfeder oder __ Rotauge schließe ich aus, die sollten ein Gold/ gelbes Schuppenkleid haben und rote Brustflossen.


----------



## Limnos (20. Apr. 2018)

Ich denke, es ist ein Blaubandkärpfling.(Pseudorasbora parva). Ursprünglich aus Ostasien, gelangte aber durch Donau, Main-Donaukanal Main auch nach Deutschland. Kann Knacklaute von sich geben.

https://www.google.com/search?q=pseudorasbora+parva&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Apr. 2018)

die Körperform, das oberständige Maul und der auf dem Kopf und Schwanzstiel gerade noch so erkennbare dunkle Streifen (übers Auge) spricht für Pseudorasbora parva

Bitterlingslaich läßt sich von Vögeln übrigens auch net so einfach"übertragen". Wie sollen denn auch die extrem gut geschützen in den von Schalen umschlossenen Kiemen einer lebenden Großmuschel abgelegten Eier einem Wasservogel im Gefieder hängen bleiben

MfG Frank


----------



## sageguy (21. Apr. 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen lieben Dank für eure Antworten...

Ja ich denke ihr habt meine Vermutung bestätigt. Ich gehe davon aus es sind Blaubandbärblinge (Parva). Hatte es extra nicht ausgesprochen, um euch in eine Richtung zu lenken... Sie stürzen sich auch wie die wilden auf das Koifutter, sodass die großen nichts mehr abbekommen. Hört sich dann immer an, als würde man Luftpolsterfolie verdrücken...

Na dann werde ich mit einer Kleinfischreuse versuchen den Bestand zu dezimieren. Frage mich nur was ich mit den Rackern dann machen soll... Hmmm... Fällt mir bestimmt sehr schwer sie zu töten, aber es wird wohl aufgrund des Status (Schwarze Liste) nicht viele andere Optionen geben... Oder habt ihr da noch einen Tipp für mich???

Vielen lieben Dank an alle... Übrigens wollte ich ein Riesen Lob an die Community aussprechen. Habe mir in den letzten Wochen sehr viele hilfreiche Tipps und Wissen hier "erlesen"...

LG


----------



## Haggard (21. Apr. 2018)

Nur nicht in irgendein Gewässer aussetzen !


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Apr. 2018)

Haggard schrieb:


> Nur nicht in irgendein Gewässer aussetzen !



 die dürfen das Grundstück eh net mehr verlassen da sämtliche Arten auf der EU-Liste in lebensfähigem Zustand ja auch einem Transportverbot auf allen Verkehrswegen unterliegen. (bei den Pflanzen gilt das selbst für die Samen)

MfG Frank


----------



## andreas w. (22. Apr. 2018)

... und was macht man dann wenn man solche "Piranhas" im Fischteich hat und nix dagegen machen darf? Arschkarte - so sieht´s für mich aus. Kann man die Parvas wenigstens essen wenn sie dann irgendwann groß genug sind? Das wäre noch der sinnvollste Grund zur Züchtung und Akzeptanz der Fress-Säcke.

Gruß & schönen Sonntag, Andreas


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Apr. 2018)

Hi Andreas,

naja, zum essen sind sie mit ihren durchschnittlichen 8-10cm doch etwas klein (zumindest wenn man sie auch noch ausweiden und filitieren will)


----------



## troll20 (22. Apr. 2018)

Machst halt eine Fischsoljanka oder Fischbouletten


----------



## andreas w. (22. Apr. 2018)

... ich merke schon, hier tagen die Feinschmecker . War zwar mehr als Spaß gedacht, aber wenn man richtig drüber nachdenkt.... guten Appetit  . 
Geht doch .

Schönen Restsonntag, Andreas.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (22. Apr. 2018)

Am Mittelmeer frittiert man ganze Sardellen mit oder ohne Kopf, mit oder ohne Salbeiblatt und Backteig Das müsste für andere __ Kleinfische doch auch gehen


----------



## andreas w. (23. Apr. 2018)

Soooo gefällt mir der Gedanke  .


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Apr. 2018)

andreas w. schrieb:


> ... und was macht man dann wenn man solche "Piranhas" im Fischteich hat und nix dagegen machen darf? Arschkarte - so sieht´s für mich aus. Kann man die Parvas wenigstens essen wenn sie dann irgendwann groß genug sind? Das wäre noch der sinnvollste Grund zur Züchtung und Akzeptanz der Fress-Säcke.


__ Hecht kaufen. Oder zwei __ Zander und einen __ Waller....Wenn der Teich leer ist kann man die woanders unter bringen.


----------



## Alfii147 (23. Apr. 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> __ Hecht kaufen. Oder zwei __ Zander und einen __ Waller....Wenn der Teich leer ist kann man die woanders unter bringen.



Oder Essen


----------



## andreas w. (25. Apr. 2018)

like. Lernfähig der Mann


----------

